# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Пара

## SMARTER

Сидят в кафе муж с женой - обедают.
Жена увлечённо выдалбливает мозг из кости и с участием спрашивает мужа: - Хочешь я и тебе мозги вышибу?

----------

